# Plain ole Duck Call



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Well my wife purchased this wood for me back in 07, I set it aside and decided I would turn it when I felt like I was a good Call maker.. Well Duck call maker anyway.. LOL I finally grabbed it off the shelf and turned it up.. Cocobolo, Half Sap Wood, Half Heart wood, the Sap wood has a hint of spalting in it.. Ca Finish Brass band single reed..


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

"wood" make a fine addition to any collection


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Wowser!!!!!!!


----------



## southerntexas (Jun 1, 2013)

What did you use for your finish? It looks really good!


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

I don't see anything plain about that call. Very nice work Robert.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Now that's what I think of as a duck call...back in the olden times. 

Kudos, Mate.... I love it...


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you all for your kind words!!

I agree Tuga.. it has and old school apeal to it..

Southern Texas, I use a CA "*Cyanoacrylate" *Finish on my calls.. Basically it is very close to super glue. As my call is spinning on the lathe i begin to apply it directly from the bottle and then use a Viva paper towel to smooth it moving from one side of the call to the next. After 14-20 coats I will wet sand to 1200 and use Hut Plastic polish to finish it up..

Robert A.


----------



## A Salt Weapon (Jan 23, 2006)

Flat-out gorgeous!


----------

